# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Rubbing head against things when not in shed?

## Generationshell

I have a quick question.
I will notice that my bp will rub his head all over his rough cork log tunnel. Kind of like he is trying to shed, only he is not in shed. He never does it excessively.

What could be causing this? Or is it normal?

His tank is now 80 degrees, High Humidity, and UTH at 100 degrees (Currently in process of ordering the hydrofarm thermo/or herpstat). Right now using a zoo med temp control (which is very frustrating) And with it being summer he NEEDS something to regulate it for sure-- I am aware that is very important. His tank is well kept --30 gallon. Has the 3 sides blacked out. And what not. 

Also another random question. Ive noticed as ball pythons get older the area around their mouths gets rougher looking and gets a brown tint to it. What causes the darkening of the skin? 

Thanks!

----------


## Vypyrz

It seems that you are working on the temp issue. As far as the face rubbing:

1) check for mites.

2) Check for signs of a Respiratory Infection:
  a) Popping, wheezing, or gurgling sounds when breathing.
  b) Constantly keeping the head elevated.
  c) Dried mucus around the enclosure where he rubs.
  d) Bubbles and/or mucus around the nostrils or mouth.

If he looks and sounds ok, Then I wouldn't worry too much, as long as it is sporadic, and not constant or excessive. Sometimes snakes will get raw spots, or sores on their head and nose from excessive rubbing, possibly triggered by stress.

----------


## Generationshell

He had mites about a month ago. But I haven't seen any since. Even when he had them it was a very minor case. I never saw any adult ones. I treated with natural chemistry spray and wiped him down, and treated his tank. And I havent seen any sign of them. 

As far as the popping or wheezing or what not, nothing. No signs of an R.I.

He ate a med/large rat today and after a few hours came out and started rubbing his head against everything again. 

I'm ordering the herpstat tomorrow, until then i have a thick layer of aspen and papertowels to protect him from the heat.

Maybe he is stressed?

----------


## TheWinWizard

Probably not stressed since he's feeding, mine does it occasionally as well. I think it's normal. My King does it too, but usually after eating like she's wiping her mouth.

----------

BurmesePython (08-11-2019)

----------


## Generationshell

I've caught him laying like this a couple times in the past two days. Is this normal? Or is it because he is pretty full from having just ate?

Sorry for the sucky quality-- phone camera.

----------


## TheWinWizard

Do you have any hides in the tank and how old is the Ball and what sex?

----------


## Generationshell

Yes. Two hides. One on the hot and cool side. The 2nd one is a cork log. I know they say to have two identical ones but he uses both when needed. And I think he really feels secure in his log. Once he is in, no way you can get him out unless he wants to come out. 

That picture was taken after I removed his exo terra hide on the hot side. After I put it back on he readjusted him self.

It is a male and is about 3-4 years old. I have only had him about a year and a half to two years.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> He had mites about a month ago. But I haven't seen any since. Even when he had them it was a very minor case. I never saw any adult ones. I treated with natural chemistry spray and wiped him down, and treated his tank. And I havent seen any sign of them. 
> 
> As far as the popping or wheezing or what not, nothing. No signs of an R.I.
> 
> He ate a med/large rat today and after a few hours came out and started rubbing his head against everything again. 
> 
> I'm ordering the herpstat tomorrow, until then i have a thick layer of aspen and papertowels to protect him from the heat.
> 
> Maybe he is stressed?


Sometimes after they eat they'll get a piece of substrate in their mouth so they'll rub their face/mouth around the enclosure.

I've had some of my snakes lay on their backs/sides after they ate just like in that photo, so that just might be why.

I'm sure your snake is just fine and it sounds like you're caring for it just perfectly  :Smile: .

----------


## Generationshell

Sorry I posted the same thing twice. -- ignore this

----------


## Generationshell

Thank you :] 
Only I put the substrate in after he ate haha.

----------


## snowsnow777

My BP will literally not move if I have him out sometimes until I run a finger down his spine and he'll raise his body along there, move a little then not move again

----------

